# Bay Flats Lodge "SAB Epic Shell Play"



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Captain Chris Martin*
San Antonio Bay has always been one of my favorite haunts while fishing reefs with artificial lures, especially while standing atop of the crest and casting atop of the reef with a top water plug. July is hot so getting an early start in the morning darkness allows one to use his light bar, or favorite Q-beam hand held to find schools of mullet getting ambushed by speckled trout. Many memories have been made over these reefs; special fond memories like fishing the first time with Captain Harold Dworaczyk. We stood shoulder-to-shoulder catching trout with most of our largest trout coming to hand before dawn.

Limits of Trout and a few bruiser Redfish were landed the past 2 days. Winds finally calmed down and allowed us to fish deep open-bay oyster reefs where a majority of specks are holding. Reds are still cruising shallow back lakes and shorelines over sand and grass. Hopefully this pattern will continue as we look forward to a hot August this summer. 
*Capt. Nick Dahlman*

Project Wetlands 




Remember, â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.

$412 per person 2 Guests per boat
$275 per person 3 Guests per boat
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*

Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Partly cloudy. High 91F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.

Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Partly cloudy skies early will give way to cloudy skies late. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.

Monday 80 % Precip. / 0.1 in
Thunderstorms likely, especially during the morning. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.

Monday Night 80 % Precip. / 0.22 in
Cloudy skies early followed by thunderstorms late. Low 78F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
Tuesday 80 % Precip. / 0.25 in
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.

Tuesday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.26 in
Cloudy skies early followed by scattered showers and thunderstorms later during the night. Low 79F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.

*Synopsis:*
A moderate onshore flow early this morning will gradually become a weak onshore flow after sunrise. However, the onshore flow will strengthen again late this afternoon and into tonight. Isolated showers will be possible this morning with greater chances of showers occurring Monday, and especially through mid-week. The end of the workweek looks drier and will feature weak to moderate onshore flow.

Coastal Water Temperature:
Rockport 90.0 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees


Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-Fâ€¦15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF â€" Texas Tackle Factory
CCA â€" Texas
Ducks Unlimited â€" Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*October Fall Bounty*

We're offering deer hunting specials for the month of October. This is a great way to take care of down time after a fishing trip.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*An amazing weekend of fishing*

We want to thank all our guests this weekend for their business and continued support over the years. From Monterrey, Mexico to Wichita, Kansas and all our friends from Austin, Houston, Dallas and San Antonio. THANK YOU!

It couldn't happen without the support of our guides and staff. THANK YOU!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Update on deer antler growth this week*

Looking good.


----------

